# Looking for unique pen parts



## rickhaskell (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm looking for some truly unique pen parts I can use - something finer than a Statesman or Junior Statesman - finer grade metal, unusual detail.  Very high quality. Any ideas on a source aside from the basics at Woodcraft, Craft Supply, etc.?


----------



## Parson (Nov 6, 2009)

Arizona Silhouette has some gold titanium kits and sterling silver plated kits I use. Check out the "Baron" and "Sedona" lines...

http://www.arizonasilhouette.com

Then there's a pen turner in Hawaii that sells very good quality kits. All gold titanium...

http://laulauwood.com

What I've discovered is that no one makes really high end kits (14k gold). They're too costly. Short of giving a kit to a jewelry maker and asking him or her to duplicate it in solid gold for you, you're not going to find real gold pen kits.

Yeah, I know. It sucks.

Penn State Industries does have some "high end" kits but they're gaudy and I don't think they're worth the money.


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 6, 2009)

Make your own . A kit is a kit , anything else has to be fabricated one at a time . As soon as it becomes a kit it's no longer unique !!!
Todays spot gold price is $1096.75 per ounce , Platinum is $1347.00 per ounce . Silver is the only precious metal that is affordable at $17.52 per ounce . But you still need a way to cast and work it which costs several thousand dollars and a knowledge metal working/jewelry making .


----------



## mredburn (Nov 6, 2009)

I am working on Sterling silver replcement parts, designing new clips and center bands etc. I would need the dimensions of the parts you are looking to replace. I have just started working on parts for the sierra style. I have a start on the slim line and cigar styles. Im working on F/p designs now using Heritage nibs and feeds. I have some 40 pieces ready to go to casting. If you have a design you wish to explore send me a drawing with dimensions. Most of the clips Im designing will be able to be attached to the different tube sizes either throug attachment to the cap itself or to a silver washer made to fit the cap size and tube size. KInd of ala cart. Im tying to get them in production as soon as poosible. Attaches pictures are of the masters used to make the molds you can get an idea of whats coming . Mike


----------



## penmaker56 (Nov 7, 2009)

Please feel free to check out my:  website www.richardlgreenwald.com. I import pen mechanisms, refills, feeds/housing units from Schmidt, and have a few items in solid sterling silver that I cast, plus silver washers, disks, etc., that I have used in past pens or in up and coming pens


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 7, 2009)

http://www.arielkullock.com/accessoriesdb.php?category=accessories

For some unusual clips.


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 7, 2009)

BRobbins629 said:


> http://www.arielkullock.com/accessoriesdb.php?category=accessories
> 
> For some unusual clips.



Thanks for sharing that. Those are awesome!


----------



## glycerine (Nov 7, 2009)

mredburn said:


> I am working on Sterling silver replcement parts, designing new clips and center bands etc. I would need the dimensions of the parts you are looking to replace. I have just started working on parts for the sierra style. I have a start on the slim line and cigar styles. Im working on F/p designs now using Heritage nibs and feeds. I have some 40 pieces ready to go to casting. If you have a design you wish to explore send me a drawing with dimensions. Most of the clips Im designing will be able to be attached to the different tube sizes either throug attachment to the cap itself or to a silver washer made to fit the cap size and tube size. KInd of ala cart. Im tying to get them in production as soon as poosible. Attaches pictures are of the masters used to make the molds you can get an idea of whats coming . Mike


 
That's really cool.  I've been wanting to get into metalworking...


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 8, 2009)

Mike , I can't wait to see what you come up with . Custom clips are something that is desperately needed .

Richard has some nice stuff for making custom pens and his shipping is great .

Bruce , thanks for the link . I never noticed he does clips like that , I only knew about his "Fantasy Parker" pens . I have been drooling over them for months but don't have the extra cash to buy one of his P51 vacumatic demonstrators .


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 8, 2009)

ldb2000 said:


> Bruce , thanks for the link . I never noticed he does clips like that , I only knew about his "Fantasy Parker" pens . I have been drooling over them for months but don't have the extra cash to buy one of his P51 vacumatic demonstrators .


Here's one done by one of our own masters with Ariel's snake clip

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=44554


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 8, 2009)

Those are cool clips..I'll buy one and let ya'll know what I think...I remember seeing that snake on Brian's pen before.


----------



## PR_Princess (Nov 8, 2009)

I have purchased some of AK's clips. Both at the DC show and over the net. I can not say enough nice about the clips and about the Kullocks. You just could not ask for nicer folks and better products!

But I also think that Bruce is being way, way too modest!!!:biggrin::tongue:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=9010&highlight=snake


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 10, 2009)

I bought a clip and some cookies from Ariel.  He has started his own Ebay store.  He has some really impressive stuff.  I was trying to talk him into stopping by the IAP once in awhile.  Maybe he's too busy, but can't hurt to try.  He really loves Parker 51 pens and has made some incredible pen caps for them.

http://stores.ebay.com/Ariel-Kullock-Pens


----------

